# Information and explanation of the donations for Touchdroid



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

It came to our attention that some people have thought us to be dishonest and/or thieves, we would like to assure you that the funds are secured by a third party, the money is going to be used to pay for development devices as they come available. We would really appreciate it if you could bare with us, at the time we are not accepting donations but we are open to clean and mature commentary and will answer any questions you may have. Sorry for the misunderstanding and we would like to give a special thanks for the kind words we have received, we are not in any way shape or form trying to be malicious. If you have any questions please post in this thread.

Best regards,

RHCP and the rest of the TouchDroid team

Sorry for any frustration.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

What is your explanation? and why would you be accused of such terrible things?


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

evilmunkeh said:


> What is your explanation? and why would you be accused of such terrible things?


The write up i made is pretty much explains it all. It's due to the re-org of the team. and we cleaned out. and some of them do not feel nice about it. So, they are fighting back with slander and other things.


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Well hopefully both teams can co-exist and create great quality releases! Good luck to all!


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

Could you give us an estimated guess on when it might be done?


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

rule #1 of deving... no ETAs lolz


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

"Soon"


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for all the fiasco. I feel for you. Hopefully this results in a healthy competition that will benefit everyone involved. If not a competition then co-operation.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

it's going to be awhile before a beta is ready for testing, but in meantime there is some interesting "mods" for the HP Touchpad that the WebOS community calls Preware Homebrew that folks can check out.
found here: http://bit.ly/phd-ac


----------



## surroundedbytrees (Aug 22, 2011)

so if (which I did) donate to MRCELLPHONEUNLOCKER did those funds get to the proper group?


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

yes that is my understanding


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

In the irc, people were blaming you for all of this and vice versa, it's just crazy to see this.


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

just a follow up cause i dont know is touchdroid gonna be a full port or a duel boot?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"cush2push said:


> just a follow up cause i dont know is touchdroid gonna be a full port or a duel boot?


A full port I'm sure, dual boot is far down the road.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230664585087

Use the funds to buy the android running touchpad lol


----------



## mbudden (Aug 21, 2011)

vinylfreak89 said:


> rule #1 of deving... no ETAs lolz


Incorrect, rule #1 should be don't set up donations without having a product to show first.
Then #2 being no ETA's.


----------



## Decad3nce (Jun 8, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

"mbudden said:


> Incorrect, rule #1 should be don't set up donations without having a product to show first.
> Then #2 being no ETA's.


Is this mbudden off of overclock.net? Lol


----------



## KBcobra (Jul 16, 2011)

"conmanxtreme said:


> Is this mbudden off of overclock.net? Lol


I was wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread closed, nothing happening with this thread. Donations are secured. DO NOT post donations without some product, simple. Closed.


----------

